

How PayPal beats the bad guys with machine learning - psoto
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2907877/machine-learning/how-paypal-reduces-fraud-with-machine-learning.html

======
brennoferreira
That is a great article!

I truly believe that the latest improvements we have seen in machine learning,
will change the definitions of software. We are about to see software that can
along with humans, decide what is the best path to take to solve a particular
problem. Before, software were just made to execute a set of actions we humans
set. However, now I have feeling that we will finally be able to work together
with our machines, using its power to improve the outcomes of our decisions.

It is just fantastic what Artificial Intelligence can do to improve our lives.

